# willington power station (photo heavy)



## fezzyben (Mar 11, 2008)

This is my 2nd attempt at posting this as my computer crashed after going to all the effort of putting a caption with each pic so this time i'm just going to put the in a random order. I visited with ashless just after we left the site a police helicoptor was paying a lot of interest to the site i wonder if they were after us! enjoy


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 11, 2008)

more


----------



## chelle (Mar 11, 2008)

This is what I call a thorough explore...we stopped here for an hour but only did the towers...you feasted on the whole site!
many thanx for a great post.My fave shot...the close up of the wooden door over the now gone viewing platform.
regards
Stu


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey no worries I'm glad you like it. i'ver seen post on here and other forums but theres never been many pics on them so i thought i should take a few more and do the place justice


----------



## johno23 (Mar 11, 2008)

The lights in Derby kept going dim and flickering this afternoon,were you two messing with buttons and switches up there ??

Great report and photos and photos and photos

good work guys.


----------



## King Al (Mar 12, 2008)

Great pics, the ones looking at the towers layed out like skittles are super


----------



## Indefatigable (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, what a site! I wished there was something like that close to me.


----------



## no1rich (Mar 12, 2008)

Wonder what the police chopper was up too, did it stay hanging around! Some really good pics, like it when you see birds nests in odd places


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 12, 2008)

What a great set of photos. I've always wanted to see more of the site of places like this...some urbexers are such teases!  
Excellent stuff, fezzyben.

Btw, am I the only person who wonders why you throw peanuts at old ladies?


----------



## ashless (Mar 12, 2008)

Someone ask him how many camera batteries he got through on that expedition! I swear they were smoking like used rifle rounds!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 12, 2008)

ashless said:


> Someone ask him how many camera batteries he got through on that expedition! I swear they were smoking like used rifle rounds!



fezzyben, how many camera batteries did you get through on that expedition?


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 13, 2008)

lol 6 or 8 my camera just eats batteries


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice captures - looks like a thorough trip there!


----------



## fezzyben (Mar 14, 2008)

DPW2008 said:


> Nice captures - looks like a thorough trip there!



lol it was my legs are still aching lol


----------



## Bishop (Mar 14, 2008)

Good stuff, fine work lads.

B


----------



## ashless (Mar 14, 2008)

Bishop said:


> Good stuff, fine work lads.
> 
> B



Thanks dude, yes we walked miles covering that place!






Here's fezzyben in the traditional "UE Commando/Stealth pose"


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

Diddnt wanna start a new thread because you guys covered it well, But I got a couple of photos Today just before the storm got here. Great place to be as its starts thundering.  Wicked place!


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 27, 2008)

really love the first shot tis amazing!!!!


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> really love the first shot tis amazing!!!!



Thank you!! 

I always take a couple of ones for my website and then the rest are usually just snap shots so I can remember what it was like  Terrible memory of places.


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 27, 2008)

lol i'm the same thus visiting aston hall hospital a fair few times


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

My dads first Urbex! lol.


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 27, 2008)

unusual to see 5 cooling towers, esp laid out like that (i a V shape?)

nobody girl first pann pic is awesome. lovig the distortion 


take it that masshove heap of rubble USED to be the rest of the buildings??


----------



## natalion (Jul 22, 2008)

Shows how uneducated i am, i thoughts these would just be built on the floor and be really boring, but it looks awesome!

Love all of your shots, fantastic!


----------



## The Pirate (Jul 22, 2008)

Great shots all...Love `em.


----------



## odeon master (Jul 22, 2008)

*willington powerstation (photo heavy)*

great pictures lads, you take pics of the same things as me..... electrical switch gear haha.
cool photshoot.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 23, 2008)

great pictures! this is the 1st time my 'puter has 'let' me look at this pic heavy post! normally it says no, no, no.


----------

